# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  افضل بيت في الغزل في الشعر العربي

## فالح الحجية

افضل بيت في الغزل قاله جرير بن عطية من شعراء العصر الاموي - 
*وفي هذين البيتين يتمثل افضل ما قيل في شعر الغزل في الشعرالقديم او الحديث اذ لم يات شاعر بمثلهما  \*

*ان العيون التي في طرفها حور*
*قتلننا ثم لم يحيين قتلانا*

*يصرعن ذا اللب حتى لاحراك به*
*وهن اضعف خلق الله انسانا*

           فاي بيت يماثلهما فيه 

*-------------------------------*

----------


## أبو علي المصري

أذكر بعض الأبيات كنت سمعتها من الشيخ الحويني حفظه الله ؛ لكن لا أدري لمن تنسب 

*وقف الهوي بي حيث أنت فليس لي ... مُتقدمٌ عنه ولا مُتأخرُ*
*وأهنتني فأهنتُ نفسيَ جاهداً ... ما من يهون عليك ممن يكرمُ*
أشبهتَ أعدائي فصرتُ أحبهم ... إذ صاري حظي منك حظي منهمُ
أجدُ الملامة في هواك لذيذة ... حباً لذكرك فليلمني اللُّوم ُ

----------


## طالبة فقه

أمر على الديار ديار ليلى
اقبل ذا الجدار وذا الجدار
وماحب الديار شغفن قلبي
ولكن حب من سكن الديار

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

المفاضلة في الشعر بحسب الاذواق وعن نفسي لا اجد مثل قول  الصمة القشيري:

بكت عيني اليسرى فلما زجرتها *** عن الجهل بعد الحلم اسبلنا معا

----------


## العطاب الحميري

المفاضلة في الشعر بحسب الاذواق  

لله درُّك أخي ماجد...
فالأمر نسبي كما تفضلت...
وإلا فما أجمل قول ذو الرُّمة
وعينان قال الله كونا فكانتا
فعولان بالألباب ما تفعل الخمر

----------


## قاسم الشمري

البيت لاشك في جماله,  فلانجاة لمن أصابته سهام العيون لاسيما إذا كان في طرفها حور
ومن باب الزيادة على الموضوع فإن علماء النقد لايحبذون أن يجعل البيت الواحد سبباً في تقدمة شاعر على غيره وياليت لنا مثل جرير.

----------


## فالح الحجية

*  اقول*

*هذا الفؤاد رهين حبك يا ترى*

*ماذا   تركت    لواله    سيذوب*

*اهدي اليك الروح في نزعاتها*

*رفقا بها  هل قاتل    وطبيب ؟؟*

----------


## محمد الحجي

بيت قاله ابوفراس الحمداني إن لم تخني الذاكرة :
أحبك يا شمس الزمان وبدره ** وإن لامني فيك السها والفراقد

----------


## أبو أويس علي الخطيب

قال لنا الدكتور توفيق أسعد حمارشة رحمه الله: من يأتيني بأرق بيت في الغزل؟ فصار الطلاب يأتونه ببعض الأبيات التي ذكرها الإخوة، وهو يقول: يوجد أرق منه. فلما أعيانا الأمر قال: أرق بيت في الغزل ما قاله الشاعر:
برهرهة رخصة رؤدة                  كخرعوبة البانة المنفطر
فتعجبنا له؛ لأنه لم يستطع أحد منا أن يفسر كلمة واحدوة مما قال، وعجبنا لجرس الكلمات الذي لا يتناسب مع الغزل والرقة، وإنما ظنناه بيتا في الهجاء أو الحماسة.
فلما فسر لنا البيت عجبنا لرقة معانيه وعذوبتها، ولم يعلق في ذهني إلا كلمة بانة مفرد البان، وهو شجر طيب الريح جميل القوام تشبه به المرأة الجميلة في الشعر فيقال كغصن البان.

----------


## فالح الحجية

*  اقول* 

*يا نازعات الروح رفقا بقلبه * 

*                           فان الذي فيه لا يكفي نوازعه* 


*فان الشذى الفواح يسمو اريجه* 
*                            عطورا فتبقى ذائعات روائعه*

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> المفاضلة في الشعر بحسب الاذواق 
> 
> 
> لله درُّك أخي ماجد...
> فالأمر نسبي كما تفضلت...
> وإلا فما أجمل قول ذو الرُّمة
> وعينان قال الله كونا فكانتا
> 
> فعولان بالألباب ما تفعل الخمر


الاستاذ العطاب الحميري كم اسعدني والله موافقتك لي 


ومن أرق الابيات في الغزل في نظري قول الملك الضليل:

وما ذرفت عيناك إلا لتضربي :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بسهميك في اعشار قلباً مقتل

وهناك قصة طريقة لها علاقة بهذا البيت وهي ان شاباً رزق بابنه 
فاختار لها اسماً واخبر الناس بذلك الاسم ولكن الجميع تفاجاً بتغيير الاسم
فعلموا ان زوجته غلبته فصاروا يلمونه ويكثرون عليه فأجابهم بهذا البيت...

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> وما ذرفت عيناك إلا لتضربي بسهميك في اعشار قلباً مقتل


اسمح لي بضبط البيت لو تكرمت جزاكم الله خيرا .

_وَمَا ذَرَفَـتْ عَيْنَاكِ إلاَّ لِتَضْرِبِـي_ ❊❊ _ بِسَهْمَيْكِ_ فِي _أعْشَارِ قَلْبٍ مُقَتَّـلِ_

----------


## فالح الحجية

*   هذا البيت  للشاعر  امرىء القيس وقبله هذين البيتين -*

*   افاطم  بعض هذا التدلل      * 
*ان كنت ازمعت هجري فاجملي**  اغرك مني ان حبك  قاتلي*
*وانك مهما تامري القلب  يفعل*

----------

